# Australian Amazon Gift Card Question



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

I can't buy a gift card from the Australian store, which is frustrating. So, I want to know if I can buy one from the USA store to be used by someone on the Australian site?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I would imagine not. You can't use US gift cards in the UK, though we can buy our own. I'm not sure if the rules are different when your own site doesn't offer them. A quick call to customer services will get you a definitive answer.


----------

